# How to fix Dead notes on a floyd rose guitar?



## Gabe_LTD (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi I am having troubles with a couple dead notes on my guitar on the high e string frets 16-20.
every other fret on every other string is good except those frets.
its really bugging me because i like to do bends on those frets for solos.
The guitar is in standard D tuning it is a LTD H-351 FR, It stays in good tuning its a great guitar I love it I just really want to fix the dead notes. 
What do I do?

( the guitar shop near my house isn't good with floyd roses and guitar center is kinda of a little bitch and a little far way soo yeah.)


I am kinda of a noob when it comes to floyd rose tremelo systems, I can change the strings and tune it no problem but idk how to fix the dead notes)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2011)

Those may be a result of poor fretwork.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 1, 2011)

Is it actually a dead note, or is it choked out due to high and low frets, which as Stealth mentions, can be a fretwork thing. You bridge could also be too low and fretting out slightly. 

Some folks think adding mass to a headstock can help actual dead notes.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Nov 1, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Those may be a result of poor fretwork.


Actually the fret work is perfect, I have had it for a year and I haven't had problems until now.



SirMyghin said:


> Is it actually a dead note, or is it choked out due to high and low frets, which as Stealth mentions, can be a fretwork thing. You bridge could also be too low and fretting out slightly.
> 
> Some folks think adding mass to a headstock can help actual dead notes.



Oh so I should add something heavy on my headstock? idk how that would help.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 1, 2011)

Try raising the trem just very slightly. I had this happen once and that fixed it for me. Just do not over do it. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 1, 2011)

Firstly, has the problem persisted through more than one set of strings? Sometimes a dud string can be all it takes to cause such a problem. Change the strings before you go any further.

Secondly, those notes may correspond to the resonant frequency of something that is vibrating on the guitar. Check that the neck bolts are tight (if it's a bolt on, obv), and every other screw or nut that you can find on the guitar. Also check the FR to see if anything there is rattling or maybe has just a tiny bit of movement.

Feeling brave? A tip I came across a while back to make sure a bolt-on neck is properly seated is to loosen the neck screws one or two turns (no more than that) while the strings are tuned to pitch, hold the guitar by the headstock vertically and gently bump the body of the guitar on the ground (on the carpet!!!). You might hear a small (and I do mean small) "crack" noise - this will be the neck shifting tighter into the neck pocket. Tighten the screws back up and you're good to go.

Sometimes necks are screwed on while not under tension - which can lead to them not making as solid a contact with the body as they ideally should. I have done this with all of my electric guitars, and my Ibanez S320 in particular, responded really well - there was a notable increase in sustain and a little bit of tonal improvement too. If the neck is already tight in the pocket, this will do nothing and hurt nothing. A neck that is slight loose in the pocket may be vibrating a bit when you are playing - and is possibly a source of "dead notes".

Thirdly, has the guitar had a good thorough setup lately? Have you changed string gauges or anything else like that? Any recent adjustments to the FR?

Finally, maybe it is a fret thing and you need to have the frets dressed/crowned to get them nice and level again.

Nothing more infuriating than a dead spot or a buzz.

I have no experience with adding mass to the headstock. There was a product on the market a while back called the Fat Finger (idk who put it out) which was a small metal bar that you screwed onto the headstock for a supposed increase in sustain... sounded weird to me, but who knows?


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 1, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I have no experience with adding mass to the headstock. There was a product on the market a while back called the Fat Finger (idk who put it out) which was a small metal bar that you screwed onto the headstock for a supposed increase in sustain... sounded weird to me, but who knows?



this thing?
Musician's Friend 
Not too sure about this thing


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, that thing.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 2, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Feeling brave? A tip I came across a while back to make sure a bolt-on neck is properly seated is to loosen the neck screws one or two turns (no more than that) while the strings are tuned to pitch, hold the guitar by the headstock vertically and gently bump the body of the guitar on the ground (on the carpet!!!). You might hear a small (and I do mean small) "crack" noise - this will be the neck shifting tighter into the neck pocket. Tighten the screws back up and you're good to go.



1/2 a turn will usually do it, 2 turns would be far too much.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 2, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> 1/2 a turn will usually do it, 2 turns would be far too much.



Oops yeah - operating from (rather poor) memory there. 

Just enough to allow the neck to move a bit anyway.


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 2, 2011)

adding weight to the head-stock is a great way to make the neck smack right into the floor. that being said try raising the floyd a little and if that doesn't help try loosening the neck screws a tiny bit and if that doesn't work i would have to say that you should get a professional to look at it.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 7, 2011)

Best thing would probably be to just go ahead and do a fret level.


----------

